# 2010 Walker County Deer sighting/hunting reports



## Inthegarge

Just thought the other thread was getting tedious. Anyone ready for season ??  LOL   Seeing a lot of good bucks on camera, how about you ??  I am going to start feeding again this weekend as the lack of rain has wiped out my foodplots.  RW


----------



## nwgahunter

I've been focusing most of my efforts in KY but we are going to put out some cams this weekend on Lookout. I've never hunted this property in bow season due to the guy I hunt with (has the permission)hasn't owned a bow until this year. But I did find a persimmons last year during rifle season about 30 yards in a clear cut. We'll probably be concentrating our efforts on travel routes from the clear cut to some fields.

I've been counting the days. I haven't had much time to shoot so I've been shooting in my office about 4 or 5 times a day at 10 yards(That's all I have).


----------



## RustyJeep

I saw a decent buck in the driveway the other night.  Come on Sept 11


----------



## godawgsrw

Somebody hit a velvet buck in the cove last week.  Messed him up too bad to do anything with.  The pics all look good, so far.  Seeing lots of deer.  Seeing quite a few fawns.  It all just looks really good for this season.  Between all of the Mountain Lion, Black Bear, Wild Hog and Bigfoot sightings in Walker County alone in the past 12 months, it should be exciting either way!  Ha


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I've seen a few small bucks around here but nothing bigger than a 6 point but I've seen more fawns this year than I have seen in the past 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Inthegarge

Seeing deer almost every time I go to retrieve pictures or put out food... I have never seen so many fawns as I have this year. Also saw a doe that hasn't dropped yet. No that's strange..................RW


----------



## Inthegarge

*Walker Co Buck Pictures*

Here's a couple picts of a nice Buck I will be hunting Bow Season....





RW


----------



## RustyJeep

thats a monster for Walker County!!


----------



## CBASS

Looks like a BIG 6! Best of luck on him.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

NICE Buck RW! Good luck.


----------



## jinx0760

*Summer Cam Pics*

These are around Peavine Creek in Rock Spring


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Looks like theres gonna be some good hunten over on Peavine Creek this fall........Nice Bucks.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ga.Bowhunter

Any of you guys intrested in posible lease in Walker co. ?


----------



## nwgahunter

Ga.Bowhunter said:


> Any of you guys intrested in posible lease in Walker co. ?



Wow!! That is an unusual siting. I thought they were extinct! Where is it at?


----------



## godawgsrw

No kidding.  You probably wont have any trouble finding enough to fill that up.  Yes, interested.


----------



## moose_200828

is peavine creek apublic land areai live in ringgold close to peavine raod but dont know where this area is but interested if its public land


----------



## moose_200828

i have hunted  privite land in years past but the land owner past away and last year and this year iam tring to find new land to hunt in northwest ga so ant advice would be great


----------



## nwgahunter

moose_200828 said:


> is peavine creek apublic land areai live in ringgold close to peavine raod but dont know where this area is but interested if its public land



Nope. Jinx has private land. If you want public there is some in the Chatt Nat forect on Taylor's Ridge and other places. There's also a couple of WMA's that are bow only that never close within 30 minutes


----------



## moose_200828

oh ok thanks for the info i know of some land on taylors ridge ihunted ponders creek rd are last year it seem like an ok area but still looking at peigon mnt this year its looks real good area


----------



## nwgahunter

Before you get to Ponder's Creek on the very top of Taylor's Ridge hang a hard left on the gravel forest rd(I think the number is 150 or 151). There is a bunch more land in there. It is the same land but more room to move around. I've taken a few deer over there. Mostly does and small bucks.


----------



## moose_200828

is that the road at the top of the ridge


----------



## moose_200828

i found that road drove down it looks like a good area some parts are thick and hilly but looks  like it would be good deer country thanks


----------



## yelper43

ga.bowhunter said:


> any of you guys intrested in posible lease in walker co. ?



i'm very interested! Our land is being clearcut and they are planning on being there until this january.


----------



## nwgahunter

moose_200828 said:


> i found that road drove down it looks like a good area some parts are thick and hilly but looks  like it would be good deer country thanks



No problem.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

You fellers be careful, I wus replace'n some rotten floor boards on our cabin porch this morning and lifted up a board and there he wus, coiled up looken at me. My fingers couldnt have been more than 4" away from his face, he never rattled. Had to do away with him, cant have him hanging around the cabin. Almost 4 foot long only had 4 rattlers.


----------



## Ga.Bowhunter

Waiting to here from the land owner....240 ac


----------



## jinx0760

*One more trail cam pic.........*

this fella looks to be a nice one!  Watched a doe and twin fawns cross the backyard from our garden in the middle of the day this week.  We must be growing some pretty good corn to get them out in the middle of the day.


----------



## Inthegarge

Good shot of his possee.....................................RW


----------



## Inthegarge

Maybe he scared this gal !!!........... LOL  There has been a yote in the area. Got pictures of him last week. Bow season is just around the corner...............RW


----------



## moose_200828

nice pics but man is not helping with the slow passing time until opening day


----------



## superman1275

anybody seen any bear? anybody checked out pigeon mtn. any?


----------



## Inthegarge

Have a bear that stays around the Landfill.............Have been trying to get him to come south a little...................RW


----------



## jinx0760

*Bear Sightings*



superman1275 said:


> anybody seen any bear? anybody checked out pigeon mtn. any?



Daughter & family went up to Lake Conasauga and saw one just before the Holly Creek Check station.  They saw a lot of bear sign also


----------



## chewy32

Dang right get that thing away from the vacation get away!!! Weird it only had 4 rattlers tho


----------



## Inthegarge

moose_200828 said:


> nice pics but man is not helping with the slow passing time until opening day



Do what I'm doing and shoot your bow every day............RW


----------



## moose_200828

i have been doing some shooting watch a few hunting shows but still cant wait i dont care if its 100 degrees opening morn i will be in the woods


----------



## jsvan1234

*small lease on  lookout mtn*

I have a small lease on lookout borders clouldland canyon state park
i probably will not get to hunt and will let 1 person only join the lease
email  jsvan@netzero.con if intrested this is not a cheap lease


----------



## moose_200828

has anyone been over at peingon mt this year is rocky ln drive able


----------



## Ga.Bowhunter

Havn't bin over to see yet.....


----------



## CBASS

Rocky ln. is good to go


----------



## moose_200828

ok thanks just wanted to know was thinking of hunting up that way this year but i have not made it over there yet had trouble getting threw last year


----------



## ed103

moose_200828 said:


> oh ok thanks for the info i know of some land on taylors ridge ihunted ponders creek rd are last year it seem like an ok area but still looking at peigon mnt this year its looks real good area



try taylors ridge around subligna at the narrows  go to top of mountain turn left go past first road on left go to pinhotie trail walk down trail to where ridges split go left hunt holler on the right big 9 pointer came out of there last year always see good deer in there.


----------



## moose_200828

ok i will have to find and check this area out


----------



## RustyJeep

Has been a productive weekend for deer sightings on the farm.  Saw lots of deer out and about including 2 shooter bucks (we havent taken a buck off the farm in 2 years).  Was not a productive weekend for working on food plots as one of the tractors had issues.  Sept 11 is nearing and I have stands that need moved/repaired.  I'm hoping I can get it all done.  August 15 in nearing and a WMA hog hunt in South Georgia might be in order soon too.  Here's to a happy and productive 2010 hunting season guys


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> Has been a productive weekend for deer sightings on the farm.  Saw lots of deer out and about including 2 shooter bucks (we havent taken a buck off the farm in 2 years).  Was not a productive weekend for working on food plots as one of the tractors had issues.  Sept 11 is nearing and I have stands that need moved/repaired.  I'm hoping I can get it all done.  August 15 in nearing and a WMA hog hunt in South Georgia might be in order soon too.  Here's to a happy and productive 2010 hunting season guys



Sorry to hear about the tractor trouble RJ and hope you have a good & productive season too. If you go south on a hog hunt good luck!


----------



## superman1275

went up pigeon mtn sunday and seen a lot of sign and a sick doe idk what was wrong with her she was walking all funny and i walked right up to her and we seen bear sign yup thats right i sadi it bear sign we seen one up there last year but couldnt close the deal on it


----------



## superman1275

i also got a quick question we drove all the way over the mtn and through the cove and im a little confused on what you can and cant hunt. the field has wma boundary signs all over the place and its planted with corn, so can u hunt it? and i noticed there are signs on the left coming down the mtn too its just a little confusing......


----------



## Ga.Bowhunter

Anywhere inside the WMA boundery signs from what I understand.


----------



## superman1275

they fixed the culbert at pigeon and man that dang culbert is so big i bet u can drive a dang truck thru it no kiddin and i glad they fixed it i was getn a little nervous that the ol danger ranger wouldnt be able to make it this yr bc it struggled last yr


----------



## Ga.Bowhunter

OH YEA...theres alot more than one in there...(Bear)


----------



## godawgsrw

Check out the maps on the gohuntgeorgia.com website for Crockford Pigeon (topo, line, aerial, etc.).  There are safety zones, primitive weapons only zones, county owned property in the middle with no hunting allowed, some borders Zahnd (archery only), etc. etc..  Good luck figuring it all out.  Roads are in the best shape they've been in, maybe ever.  They just finished a major road re-construction project with some FEMA help.  The corn fields in the cove are WMA and huntable, but they have been overcrowded and overhunted in the past two years.  The fellows that stayed put and hunted on top reaped the benefits of that.


----------



## Ga.Bowhunter

Anyone seein any Bear sign on C/P Mtn, Johns, or Taylors R.


----------



## moose_200828

found hog tracks and possible bear tracks on taylors ridge today


----------



## ed103

*taylors ridge*

what part did your find hog and bear sign on . killed a hog the other year just off of hwy 27 on top near where the new water tower is now.


----------



## nwgahunter

moose_200828 said:


> found hog tracks and possible bear tracks on taylors ridge today



Someone told me that hogs were apparently released on TR recently. Buddy of mine saw hogs and hog sign while hunting during Turkey season on top off of 136


----------



## nwgahunter

moose_200828 said:


> found hog tracks and possible bear tracks on taylors ridge today



Ran into a coon hunter 3 or 4 years ago up there that was looking for his dogs. He said his dogs were running a bear.


----------



## moose_200828

found the tracks at ponders creek will try to get some pics next time i go down


----------



## Inthegarge

Almost got a 4 pointer yesterday. He was crossing the by-pass heading back into the park. Missed him by inches. He wasx in hard bone already.... My SIL saw a big Doe at noon Saturday off 193 just North of 136. He had to start his 4 wheeler before she would move... Still trying to draw the Landfill Bear down my way......RW


----------



## RustyJeep

Has there been an official bear kill in Walker County yet during legal hunting seasons?


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Almost got a 4 pointer yesterday. He was crossing the by-pass heading back into the park. Missed him by inches. He wasx in hard bone already.... My SIL saw a big Doe at noon Saturday off 193 just North of 136. He had to start his 4 wheeler before she would move... Still trying to draw the Landfill Bear down my way......RW



Was in Battlefield Estates yesterday morning and I bet I saw 15 different bucks. The biggest was probably a 125" 10 pointer. The rest were 1.5 year old deer from spike to 8. All were in velvet


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Just a few from the cam


----------



## moose_200828

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Inthegarge

RustyJeep said:


> Has there been an official bear kill in Walker County yet during legal hunting seasons?



Not that I know of...... I will ask a buddy that does taxidermy..............RW


----------



## godawgsrw

Closest thing I've heard is the one killed on top of Lookout at State Line RD, just barely inside of Chattooga County.


----------



## RustyJeep

walked around in the woods this morning and walked up on a turkey.  Saw alot of used trails and other signs of deer using the area.  I'm about  out of meat and the first doe I get a chance to stick is in the freezer.


----------



## moose_200828

i hear ya i cant wait till opening day


----------



## jinx0760

*Some more Walker County Trail Pics.....*

Hunting with a camera helps pass the time.......


----------



## nwgahunter

jinx0760 said:


> Hunting with a camera helps pass the time.......



Saw the big one over by my house a couple of days ago. He's getting around


----------



## CBASS

jinx looks like you got a honey hole. Best of luck on em this season.


----------



## RustyJeep

Here's a couple of Golf Course deer.  One is a nice 10 point but you cant tell it because of my phone camera quality.  There were 2 spikes going at it pretty good.  This was the first time I ever saw 2 velvet bucks sparring.


----------



## moose_200828

cool i have never sen them spar in velvet myself my be a good thing i dont know


----------



## nwgahunter

*Seen that deer quite a few times*



RustyJeep said:


> Here's a couple of Golf Course deer.  One is a nice 10 point but you cant tell it because of my phone camera quality.  There were 2 spikes going at it pretty good.  This was the first time I ever saw 2 velvet bucks sparring.



Here is a few better pictures of him

What do you guys think he will score?  I am thinking close to 130"


----------



## moose_200828

where is it yall keep seening this big boy at


----------



## nwgahunter

moose_200828 said:


> where is it yall keep seening this big boy at



Battlefield Estates. Seen more bucks there this year than anytime before. Usually see about 15 or so when driving through.


----------



## kbotta

pumped...Thanks for the reports guys!


----------



## RustyJeep

nwgahunter said:


> Here is a few better pictures of him
> 
> What do you guys think he will score?  I am thinking close to 130"



I'd say between 100-110 after he loses his velvet
I'd say he might even still be only 2.5 years old too...back is straight and belly aint sagging yet....one thing is for sure....we will prolly get to watch him for several more years to come


----------



## godawgsrw

I had a group of 7 bucks run across the road in front of me tonight in Walker County.  It was the most impressive headgear that I've seen grouped together ever in this part of the country.  It was a pretty cool sight, especially having my family in the truck with me to enjoy it.


----------



## RustyJeep

I got some tree stands replaced this afternoon.  The deer woods are looking great and Sept 11 cant get here soon enough.  Do you guys notice it seems to take forever to get here but once its here time flies by?


----------



## Inthegarge

Seeing a mix of velvet and bone in this weeks pictures. Wish we would get some rain though........ It is starting to smell like deer woods in the mornings.....RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

RustyJeep said:


> I got some tree stands replaced this afternoon.  The deer woods are looking great and Sept 11 cant get here soon enough.  Do you guys notice it seems to take forever to get here but once its here time flies by?



I dont bow hunt so I have to wait till Oct.........
Yep, time fly's when deer season is open.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> I got some tree stands replaced this afternoon.  The deer woods are looking great and Sept 11 cant get here soon enough.  Do you guys notice it seems to take forever to get here but once its here time flies by?



Especially with the weather this morning!!! It is suppsoed to be GREAT this weekend. Knwoing how it goes it'll probably be 100% humidity and 75 opening morning...I hope it is JUST like this weekend is supposed to be though.


----------



## pigkiller

*Dick's Ridge*

Anybody ever have any luck on Dick's Ridge off of Ponder Creek Rd? I did a little bit of scouting there today. Only thing I saw was coyote scat and prints where a bobcat was chasing a deer through the mud. Found out that I am not in the greatest shape anymore either. Steep hills.....


----------



## moose_200828

good luck this weekend everyone have fun and be safe


----------



## nwgahunter

pigkiller said:


> Anybody ever have any luck on Dick's Ridge off of Ponder Creek Rd? I did a little bit of scouting there today. Only thing I saw was coyote scat and prints where a bobcat was chasing a deer through the mud. Found out that I am not in the greatest shape anymore either. Steep hills.....



I've had decent luck up there hunting around the field earlt in bow season. It was a ton better when they didn't cut it though.


----------



## moose_200828

nwgahunter dont tell all the good spots lol now i did see some tracks around the field this weekend


----------



## nwgahunter

moose_200828 said:


> nwgahunter dont tell all the good spots lol now i did see some tracks around the field this weekend



You have to do it early though. Hang off the back side behind the...Well you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## moose_200828

yes might be there sat morn just hoping


----------



## jinx0760

*Labor Day field prep*

We spread 2.5 tons of chicken litter today on the food plot...........(why does everything taste and smell funny now?)..........Had to tear down one stand that was just a bit to rusty. Can't wait for some more pics without the velvet.


----------



## Inthegarge

Noticed today that acorns are sparse in the areas I hunt. Still seeing good deer sign.....................RW


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Seeing a little sign out Ponders Creek Road.  It must be
all them soybeans drawing them that way.  I don't bowhunt , but good luck to all yall that do.  Be safe.


----------



## nwgahunter

*Check out my new buggy*

I got this the other day. Ordered a 6" lift, tires, and wheels for it yesterday.

Will ad a gun rack next. And then next year putting a higher torque motor in it and a controller.


Nice and quite is all I'm say'n.


----------



## RustyJeep

I aint got no new deer pics but Here is the first competed food plot and a psimmon tree.  This is getting me fired up guys!


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> I aint got no new deer pics but Here is the first competed food plot and a psimmon tree.  This is getting me fired up guys!



That persimmon is looking good.. I'll be hunting over 3 of them next weekend in KY. I hope they are dropping then. If not it'll be plan B.


----------



## kbotta

Let us know how you do Sean!!!


----------



## moose_200828

no luck this morn how about yall me and my dad went we had a blast even if we didnt kill nothing


----------



## godawgsrw

Shot a nice doe on Pigeon at 8:30 a.m..  Rage dropped her quickly.  She had a blended coat of orange and gray bringing on her winter color and shedding a lot of hair.  Tough drag in these mountains.  I'll think twice before doing that again that far back and it this hot.  There were 3 other does at Deermaster by 1 p.m..  Log out sheet at Pigeon showed 1 doe, 1 7pt in velvet, 1 3pt in velvet.


----------



## mtstephens18

there was also a spike and another doe, and my buddy killed a velvet 4 point when i came off the mountain this evening


----------



## RustyJeep

Day 1: saw 1 turtle and 2 squirrels.  found white oaks falling too....so i will be focusing on white oaks the next few days


----------



## Adlerauge

I will have to agree on thinking twice about shooting one on Pigeon again after a long drag. I shot a doe at 8 am yesterday morning and she was tearing acorns that were falling up. 

P.S. rage did a good job on her also.

She is my first bow kill :







[/IMG]


----------



## CBASS

Congrats on the kills guys


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats fellers, looks like Pigeon wus the place to be.


----------



## Inthegarge

*1st day of season report  5 deer sighted*

Wasn't too bad weather wise.  Went with a buddy and we both saw deer. He saw a buck and I saw 4 does. Neither was in bow range but the does were close.  Hope to get closer next weekend ....RW


----------



## godawgsrw

Congrats Adlerauge on your first bow kill!


----------



## moose_200828

yes adlerauge congrats on the kill


----------



## Adlerauge

Thanks


----------



## ssw

*news*

any news from zhand


----------



## RustyJeep

Had an exciting evening tonight.  Saw 1 doe out of range, 3 coons, and 1 fox.  Maybe I should quit deer hunting and buy me some coon hounds.


----------



## jinx0760

*The Peavine Creek bucks have lost their velvet*

These boys continue to hang around at night...


----------



## ugakw06

I'm new to the forum but I've been keeping up with the thread. I'm from catoosa county. I got a doe opening morning in South GA and saw a small 8pt two days later but I'm back north now. No luck yet here but got some good looking spots. will be out in the morning. Good luck this season everyone.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Had the day off and decided to head into the woods to check out the property for deer signs.  Was killing time identifying trees with a field guide when I spotted this fawn napping.  Thought I would try to sneak up on it and could not believe I got this close.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Hey Jinx,   nice looking bucks .  Is that a mineral lick
that the deer are at.


----------



## Inthegarge

WalkerStalker said:


> Had the day off and decided to head into the woods to check out the property for deer signs.  Was killing time identifying trees with a field guide when I spotted this fawn napping.  Thought I would try to sneak up on it and could not believe I got this close.  Enjoy!



Now that's NEAT..........Good job my friend. Looks like the deer are starting to hang around your place...........RW


----------



## moose_200828

very cool walker thanks for sharing


----------



## xhunterx

wow man, that is awesome. me an my dad saw one about 4 weeks ago down in mountain cove farms in someones yard that had just been born. it couldnt even walk yet. but to walk up on one in the woods and get that close would be such an intense moment. thanks for the pics and congrats on such an awesome moment in the woods.


----------



## jinx0760

Bushhog Bob said:


> Hey Jinx,   nice looking bucks .  Is that a mineral lick
> that the deer are at.



Yes it is a mineral lick.  I get them at the co-op (cattle licks) and keep them out from April-November.


----------



## Inthegarge

Pretty morning today !!!!  No deer sightings. Looks like few acorns in my favorite spot. They must be higher up......Will try a different spot Wednesday...Would be nice if the weather would cool down bit !!!!!!!!!!!!!   RW


----------



## ugakw06

The morning sits have been great but evenings are a little unconfortable. As long as I can get on stand before it gets hot I'm fine but if I have to walk in in the heat then it can suck. Anyone having much morning action?


----------



## nwgahunter

WalkerStalker said:


> Had the day off and decided to head into the woods to check out the property for deer signs.  Was killing time identifying trees with a field guide when I spotted this fawn napping.  Thought I would try to sneak up on it and could not believe I got this close.  Enjoy!



When I saw the pic I thought you were going to say you found it dead. That dude was snoozing hard. I've never seen one lay sprawled out like that. It won't be long and it'll be sleeping with its head up I'm sure. Very impressive.


----------



## Inthegarge

Went with a friend to Catoosa county this morning. Saw flashing blue lights on Hwy 41 and someone had hit a doe. Other than that zero deer. There was a light breeze this morning but started getting hot around 10.................RW


----------



## ugakw06

where about on 41 was it hit? No big deal just wondering if it's close to where I have a spot.


----------



## moose_200828

how do u get rid of posion oak or ivy any help please wife got it and she is angry help please


----------



## nwgahunter

Get a shot! I used to lay in a diluted bath of clorox but I hardly get the stuff anymore


----------



## Minner

Inthegarge said:


> Went with a friend to Catoosa county this morning. Saw flashing blue lights on Hwy 41 and someone had hit a doe. Other than that zero deer. There was a light breeze this morning but started getting hot around 10.................RW





ugakw06 said:


> where about on 41 was it hit? No big deal just wondering if it's close to where I have a spot.



I bet it was on 41 just north of I-75 at the Truck City exit on the east side of the highway. I saw it that morning on my way to work.


----------



## RustyJeep

My new target.  I'm only seeing little ones in the woods most of the time but this is my new target.  How many teeth y'all reckon she has left?


----------



## nwgahunter

I bet she has them all but they are even with the gum line. I killed one last year that was worn to the gum line. My guess was 8 to 9 years old. She'll be as tough as a 5 year old buck to hunt that's for sure. Good luck!


----------



## Inthegarge

Minner said:


> I bet it was on 41 just north of I-75 at the Truck City exit on the east side of the highway. I saw it that morning on my way to work.



Yup, your exactly on target. My hunting buddy got a doe this morning. Hope I have the same results Friday...........RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Inthegarge said:


> My hunting buddy got a doe this morning. Hope I have the same results Friday...........RW



Good luck RW!


----------



## jinx0760

*Club openings in the cove*

I have been the treasurer of the Paradise Property Hunt Club the last 15 years (20 yr member).  We are short 6 members for Oct 2010-Oct 2011 season.  Deer, turkey, yotes, rabbits-you name it.  No camping, located about 3/4 mile down West Cove Road from Hwy 193. $375 year for about 550-600 acres. Normally less than 6 people hunting on a busy Sat-Sun.  The property runs from the road tothe top of Lookout (1/2 mtn and 1/2 flat). All members have 1st dib's on next year.....guests are allowed.....children are encouraged........you can leave your stand in the woods.  No 4-wheelers to stands, park and walk to hunt, drive in to retrieve your harvest or place stands.  Call Mike Jenkins at 706-638-1662 or 423-421-0506 ASAP to join........We have had several people move, get too old or lose their jobs and dropped out............


----------



## RustyJeep

My first buck on trailcam...an Alabama 11 pointer
They seem to be eating turnip greens pretty good right now.  I tasted a few too while I was checking the card and I cant say I blame them.
I almost had big granny doe in the pic a few posts earlier this morning but the wind played tricks on me and she busted me before I could get a clear shot.


----------



## ugakw06

haven't been able to get out in georgia the past couple of weeks but had some luck in middle tennessee. Got a doe and a turkey Saturday morning. Can't wait to get the smoke pole out this weekend!


----------



## RustyJeep

One more evening of true bow season and I'm hoping its a good one.  Don't forget to wear your orange tomorrow.


----------



## yelper43

I had three bobcats pestering the fire out me this evening and moma bobcat didn't like me whatsoever.


----------



## RustyJeep

Below is a pic from one of my favorite deer stands.  Deer movement has been a little slow where I hunt but I expect it will get better with a morning predicted low from the Weather Channel Friday morning of 36 degrees.  Most trail cam pics are at night right now.  I'm seeing lots of other game though such as squirrels, raccoons, foxes and bobcats.  I'm thankful so far not to be seeing any coyotes neither in the woods nor on trail cams.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> Below is a pic from one of my favorite deer stands.  Deer movement has been a little slow where I hunt but I expect it will get better with a morning predicted low from the Weather Channel Friday morning of 36 degrees.  Most trail cam pics are at night right now.  I'm seeing lots of other game though such as squirrels, raccoons, foxes and bobcats.  I'm thankful so far not to be seeing any coyotes neither in the woods nor on trail cams.



Good looking spot RJ.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Did a little scouting around the property this afternoon and found plenty of sign.  Only problem is not the kind of signs I was hoping for.  TRESSPASSERS!     Leaves were stomped down/pulled back around my ladder-stand and a mineral block was placed under it!  I got so blame mad, I hauled the block off then thought that I should have left it and called the game warden to try and catch the creep.  But then again, I don't really want anyone else stompin' around up there.  I would place a trail camera there but it'll probably get stolen.  Also saw where something clearly had been drug off.
Year before last I had my stand stolen and I put up about 30 or so "no tresspassing" signs.  There is no way someone could accidentally wonder onto our property without knowing what they were doing.   Gonna be carrying a video camera with me from now on.  I hope I can catch the scum!


----------



## ugakw06

WalkerStalker said:


> Did a little scouting around the property this afternoon and found plenty of sign.  Only problem is not the kind of signs I was hoping for.  TRESSPASSERS!     Leaves were stomped down/pulled back around my ladder-stand and a mineral block was placed under it!  I got so blame mad, I hauled the block off then thought that I should have left it and called the game warden to try and catch the creep.  But then again, I don't really want anyone else stompin' around up there.  I would place a trail camera there but it'll probably get stolen.  Also saw where something clearly had been drug off.
> Year before last I had my stand stolen and I put up about 30 or so "no tresspassing" signs.  There is no way someone could accidentally wonder onto our property without knowing what they were doing.   Gonna be carrying a video camera with me from now on.  I hope I can catch the scum!



I hope you get em man. We have that problem up on our place. It's a constant battle but worth the effort in my eyes. good luck!


----------



## AJLBucks

Saw 4 does and a spike this morning. Saw one more but couldn't see its head. Overall a good morning and great to be in the stand again.


----------



## Inthegarge

Shot a big doe @9:15 this morning. Was with 3 others but was the only one to stop. Lot of shooting but no deer as far as I can tell.....


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

I saw 2 does an 8 point a 6 point and a 4 point this morning. Saw the 4 point make a scrape.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice Doe RW.  I didn't get to go this morning but I did some this afternoon.  Man it was hot in the stand!  Hope it cools off pretty soon....


----------



## Inthegarge

Walker, sorry to hear about tresspassers.....Let me know if I can help. RW


----------



## RustyJeep

Hunted all day and saw 1 doe that is being cut up for hamburger right now.  Was harassed by an armadillo while waiting on my ride to the processor.  Sorry for the bad pic but I was by myself this evening


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats RW & RJ. Its nice to put some meat in the freezer early!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Good goin' RJ.  Armadillo, really?  Didn't know we had those things up here...


----------



## RustyJeep

WalkerStalker said:


> Good goin' RJ.  Armadillo, really?  Didn't know we had those things up here...



That was the first live one I have seen out here.  There is a dead one on Shattuck Industrial on the east side ridge.  I was really relieved it wasnt a pack of coyotes when it came out into the field but it did come within 5 feet of me.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

My grandson got this 5-pointer early this morning.  This buck was chasing a doe and its hocks were dark and smelled awful.  It is easier to drag them out when they have handle bars.


----------



## add2255

*.*

this deer is on my lease on hwy 151 in lafayette he is a nine pointer got a 8 and a 6 and a spike on the same land


----------



## Inthegarge

Nice of him to move the rack close to the camera so you can be sure of the points.................................LOL    RW


----------



## superman1275

anybody hear how the adult child hunt on pigeon went?


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Looks like he has good body size.  Do you have food plots to help on the weight and rack size.


----------



## add2255

no i just got this property late this year and stuck a trail cam up i will have some food plots next year though


----------



## jinx0760

*10-20-10 in South Walker county*

Not seeing a lot of movement or sign.  My trailcam at home only gets 2-3 does now.  I did notice a lot of whiteoak acorns on the ground with the caps still on them?  Maybe a result of the drought?  I think we need a cold front and alot of rain!


----------



## yelper43

Check out the truck buck contest on the GON website Joe got a good one for Walker county.


----------



## nwgahunter

yelper43 said:


> Check out the truck buck contest on the GON website Joe got a good one for Walker county.



That is a good one.


----------



## superman1275

where did he kill it at?





yelper43 said:


> Check out the truck buck contest on the GON website Joe got a good one for Walker county.


----------



## Joe r

*9am deer*

walker co. just like the man said,hahahah
i got it in villanow
dress out at 154#
11 pointer


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Good thing you spoke up Joe, I's fixen to tell'um where your tree stand wus at.....


----------



## Joe r

they already no i had to run someone out of it last year,hahahah


----------



## nwgahunter

Very nice. Awesome buck for around here. I'm on an 11 pointer as well. A bit wider but tines are much shorter.


----------



## moose_200828

nice buck joe


----------



## RustyJeep

Congrats Joe.  I dont have any buck sign in my neck of the woods and only 1.5 year old bucks on trail cams.  I'm hoping the colder temps due next weekend changes that.


----------



## Inthegarge

Great Buck Joe.....Was looking for one on the mountain Friday but all the 11 pointers were squirrels......................... LOL  RW


----------



## Joe r

Thanks you all
seen another big one today
but couldin get a shot
back in the woods monday for me
good luck to everbody this year!


----------



## moose_200828

we saw a few yesterday but could not get a  clear shoot off


----------



## nwgahunter

*Happiness is a full bagwell*

Between 3 of us we killed 4 does Saturday and Sunday. These are the two killed Saturday. My buddy killed them at 9:30. We saw deer at all hours. I got one yesterday at 10:45 and another guy got one at 9:30.


----------



## AJLBucks

Awesome deer Joe, I heard about it from the processing plant and saw the pics at talespinners. Saw 6 late Saturday morning, all between 10:35 and 11 am.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats nwgahunter! Looks like ya'll had a great weekend and put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## Inthegarge

NWGAH, now I know why those Rock Spring deer are always dizzy !!......................................................LOL  RW


----------



## Joe r

looks like the deer are starting to move pretty good around here
had to work today but it was bad weather this morning any way
going in the morning
need one more for the frezer
if its brown its down in the morning


----------



## Joe r

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Congrats nwgahunter! Looks like ya'll had a great weekend and put some meat in the freezer.


i think i found a kid to go with me to jhon,s this weekend


----------



## yelper43

Joe I seen more pictures of you over there than anyone else I know. I would go but Im 38 reckon I would pass? I got drawn for Dalton Utilities hunt this weekend wish me luck!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Joe r said:


> i think i found a kid to go with me to jhon,s this weekend


Thats great, hope it works out.




yelper43 said:


> Joe I seen more pictures of you over there than anyone else I know. I would go but Im 38 reckon I would pass? I got drawn for Dalton Utilities hunt this weekend wish me luck!



Good luck at Dalton, theys some nice deer over there.

I dont think you and Joe could pull off the adult/child thing.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Got into the woods this morning 'bout 6:00.  Just 'bout got sea sick in the stand from the wind ....As it got lighter I noticed that the skyline on the ridge above me looked different...I counted more than 25 snapped off trees from yesterdays storms...huge trees at that.  Twister?  
Several of the pines were twisted around before breaking.  Just glad that the basket oak where my stands' at is OK.


----------



## moose_200828

the wind has been bad around here pass few days glad to here your ok after that walker


----------



## nwgahunter

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Congrats nwgahunter! Looks like ya'll had a great weekend and put some meat in the freezer.



Yes we did. Thanks! Time to lay off of the does until late Dec. now.


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> NWGAH, now I know why those Rock Spring deer are always dizzy !!......................................................LOL  RW



Ha...Ha...It didn't hear them complaining.

 I will say that I am glad my cart goes up the side of Lookout the way I was hoping it would. Man, that was the best investment I've made in a while. I think it is actually more quiet than walking all the way in. It doesn't seem to break as many limbs.


----------



## Inthegarge

Went to over seed my foodplot yesterday afternoon. Had to cut 4 trees to even get to it..... Mostly rotten pines BUT I have seen more healthy trees fall over the past 2 years then ever before. Got one near my stand that is laying sideways and still growing leaves.. I will be at the Dalton Utilities hunt this weekend also.... Hope I see more this time than 3 years ago.....


----------



## debo

Had one to show up on the T/C and he'll be going on the hit list


----------



## moose_200828

nice buck debo good luck


----------



## debo

Thanks were'nt hunting that piece of land yet we just went in this past weekend to pull all the feeders and he's the best one on all the pic's.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

That is one fine buck Debo.  Good luck


----------



## sj92097

good luck debo!


----------



## CBASS

Best of luck on him debo. yelper and inthegarge good luck at dalton utlities looks like the weather will be good for yall.


----------



## AJLBucks

Best weather we have had yet to be in the woods coming up. Lets all be safe, bust one or two, and post some pics of this weekend kills. I will only get to hunt in the morning due to halloween so I plan on sitting there for as long as it takes. Debo, that is one awesome deer, looks like his neck is trying to swell.


----------



## yelper43

I busted this coyote this evening. It makes the 4th one I have seen on our land since the gun opener.


----------



## Mosin

Good job on that yote.  Kill all you can.


----------



## jinx0760

*Weather is getting right..*

Looks like Sat. am will be really good for deer movement.  I am sitting a little longer before going to work.

That is a nice 'yote you shot...........I shot a black (almost solid) 'yote off of Lee School Road on the powerline last Sat.  He could not resist the can call and came in on a line.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Way to go yelper.  Good shooting on the yote.


----------



## yelper43

Thanks folks! Jinx you must be hunting close by Im just on the north side of cane creek.


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted Dalton Utilities this morning.... Had deer under my stand at 7 AM. Just after sun up a small 4 point came by... A little later a nice 6 with a chocolate rack came through. But, got to be 4 points on 1 side. 15 minutes later the guy next to me shot it ( Dade Co tags). He won't be hunting Dalton Util anymore....... Shot a 90lb Doe but let the 2 yearlings go... Going after a Buck only tomorrow...........RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I took a friends son on the John's Mtn adult/child hunt this morning and he killed a doe this mornen. Game warden aged the doe at 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## AJLBucks

Saw 9 does this morning, decided to start taking some out. Starting with this one.


----------



## jinx0760

*Put on  a show*

I had a total of 10 deer in view for a couple of minutes about 9:30.  The two young bucks that had been sparring for 20 minutes, chased all of the ladies away before I had a chance to pick out the fat lady for myself.........they will be back...as will I


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats AJLBucks. Meat in the freezer......


----------



## AJLBucks

Thanks NGA, now time to wait on a buck


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Just come from John's Mtn check station, 143 hunters checked in. 10 bucks killed and 11 does. Biggest buck, 8 pt 17 1/2" spread, 127lb's.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Saw 4 does this morning and my brother killed this coyote. We have seen 3 coyotes so far this year.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Good job on the yote!!


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice yote.  I didn't see any deer this morning but had 3 dogs come cruising by around 9:30 so I just climbed down and headed back to the truck.  This is the second time in a week I've seen these dogs while in the stand.  Gonna have to call the neighbor....


----------



## Inthegarge

Seems like Yotes and dogs are on the increase. Don't care for either one...RW


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

The yote my brother killed came in to a primos can call I guess looking for an easy meal


----------



## nwgahunter

Nice job on the yotes!!


----------



## nwgahunter

Letting it out here guys. Long story but give me your thoughts


So, I have property at the bottom and side of Lookout Mtn I am hunting with a friend. We have a few permanent stands up and one climber we move around as needed. The property is shaped sort of like this ------|. It has 139 acres that is narrow on the north side and goes from a road all the way to the bluff and then a second section starts on the south side of the 139 and stretches from about 300 or 400 yards up the mountain and goes all the way to the bluffs and almost reaches about a mile. There are two or three people that have land on the bottom that border it. We put that climber on a knob that is within 300 yds or so of where the two pieces meet. And it is within 200 or 300 yards of one of the property owners border. When we are in the stand I can hear him when he yells for his dogs, etc. (It is a good ways away.maybe 700 or so yards). We have taken a few deer from that location and I always wondered if the gun blast bothered him. Usually, the deer are shot between 9-10.

So, now that you have the scenario. Here is the problem. 

We left that stand in there last year and everytime we went into the woods scouting we said we were going to get it but never did. My buddy hunted the area during bow season and said someone stole my climber. I kept telling him he's just not looking in the right place because no one is on the property but us and a very few others that hunt a different. Well, last Sunday I meet him at the golf cart after hunting and he comes out of the woods with my stand in each hand. My first thought was "I told him he was looking in the wrong place." But, as he got closer I noticed something odd. When he got up to me someone stole the chains and pins, cut off my seat, cut my foot straps, and the backpack straps of my API. He said he found it thrown on the ground 100 yds from the tree. He just happened upon it.

So, the stand is on the property we hunt but someone trespassed and vandalized it. The other guys that hunt the land don't even come over to that area and that stand is not an easy one to find. 

Who do you think vandalized the stand? If it were a random trespasser they probably would have taken the stand. My thought is it was the guy that lived at the bottom. Maybe he was trying to make a statement to not hunt so close to his house(Althought it isn't that close).

What should I do? We actually moved to the other side of the hill due to better deer movement and visibility before we found the stand but we only moved about 300 yards.


----------



## Inthegarge

Could be any of your close neighbors. I had a double ladder stand stolen from the middle of 190 acres bordered by 1700 acres of private " unhunted " land. Feeder was thrown out 50 yrds out in the woods. We still can't figure out how they get in and hauled off the stand.. No ATV tracks............RW


----------



## nwgahunter

It could have only been one of two people. But, you never know who is wandering around in your woods during the summer. Just burns me up. $115 to replace all they destroyed. I have a summit to use now so I'll get replacement pieces here and there before next deer season.



Inthegarge said:


> Could be any of your close neighbors. I had a double ladder stand stolen from the middle of 190 acres bordered by 1700 acres of private " unhunted " land. Feeder was thrown out 50 yrds out in the woods. We still can't figure out how they get in and hauled off the stand.. No ATV tracks............RW


----------



## kbotta

Sorry to hear that Sean. Someone stole my tow rope this w/end. Not a big deal unless you care about safety and try to go up the tree with your weapon in hand.....


----------



## WalkerStalker

I feel your pain brother!  Nothing much more frustrating than having some dope destroying your property like that.  Little you can do though, except get mad.  Since my stand was stolen I've resolved never to leave one in the woods not even for a season even though it's a hassle hauling it around each time.  You never know who's wondering around out there.  Sorry man.....


----------



## nwgahunter

Thanks WS. The property only has two ways to get to it and both are on private property. That's why I was thinking it was one of the neighbors. I hope it wasn't. I'd prefer to discuss it with him thatn get vandalized. This stand wasn;t sitting on the open hardwoods where you can see it from a trail either. You'd have to wander a good ways off the beaten path to find it unless you lived 700 yds from it



WalkerStalker said:


> I feel your pain brother!  Nothing much more frustrating than having some dope destroying your property like that.  Little you can do though, except get mad.  Since my stand was stolen I've resolved never to leave one in the woods not even for a season even though it's a hassle hauling it around each time.  You never know who's wondering around out there.  Sorry man.....


----------



## WalkerStalker

Not a good day!  1. Found a leg bone from something on the trail leading to my stand (something's not right there). 2.  Surprised by a pit bull on my way out.  Came at me barking, fired a couple rounds from the P22 to scare it off. It worked so I went back to the truck, no problems. 3. Walking up to check another stand location when 3 pits came charging toward me.  (same ones I've been seeing) Nearly panicked....2 closed in barking and growling.  Did not want to do this.......hit the closest one.  It kept coming and another was closing in. Now at my feet, I'm jumping to keep it from getting me, firing but trying not to shoot myself in the process.  Missed every time....except the last shot.  Made its target but now out of ammo.  Thankfully the other two ran off (no collars by the way).  I have to say I was scared to death.  Fellas, always carry back up!  You never know when your gonna need it.
I don't know it they have killed something up there and kept coming back to it or what.  If any of ya'll have these type of dogs...for goodness sake keep 'em put up and don't train 'em to be so danged aggressive!  I hate to think of what could have happened if I had tripped and fell down or missed all together...


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Glad you were'nt hurt WS, that could have ended real bad! Watch out going in before daylight and come'n out after dark, it would be hard to deal with them dogs in the dark.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

A pack of dogs are life threatning.  I have had this happen,but not with pit bulldogs. I would of had a heart attack.  I use to wander around the woods on my property without a gun, but not anymore.


----------



## superman1275

im sick of it man im showing no mercy anymore im taking em out! i used to have the mindset that its someones pet and i wouldnt want em to shoot my dog but my dog dont run deer so anybody eat dog?????...haha


----------



## AJLBucks

Dogs ruined my area last year. The lady that owned them was single so I didn't want to shoot them because I am sure she felt safe with them around. But all the deer I got on camera before the season disappeared two weeks into gun season. All my pictures were of dogs and coyotes after that. She moved so I haven't had any problems this year. Yesterday I was scouting another piece of property and came up on 2 dogs. I just froze and they cruised on by. I didn't have a gun because I hadn't planned on going scouting, but from now on I will keep one on my side.


----------



## Inthegarge

Was overseeding my foodplot Monday night. When I rode back to the truck there was a small 6pt and doe standing in the field 20 feet behind my truck. Just got a call from my SIL that he shot a doe that stepped in front of a 6pt he was going to shoot. Seems the deer movement is picking up....Can't wait until Friday...............RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

I seen a NICE buck this morning about 9 oclock, he wus follow'n a doe. They come in to my right and kinda behind me and the doe winded me, they turned around and went back the way they come. No way I could get a good shot. I moved my stand and will be back there in the morning.

A buddy of mine that lives about a mile up the road called about 5:30 pm and said he killed a 8 point and 30 minutes later his son killed a 8 point. Both were purdy nice bucks, the one his son killed wus chase'n a doe. 

Its a good time to be in the woods!


----------



## superman1275

this weekend looks good fellas! im pumped! hope the wind aint swirling like it has for me the last few weekends.....anybody seeing any rut activity?


----------



## hunter eric

In Gordon......I have been watching 4 scrapes in an area. They were being "cleaned out" regularly and i have been watching the big 9 clean them out on trail cam. They have not been cleaned out in several days (4). That is either a good sign or bad. 
A - He has moved onto somewhere else or he has been killed or
B - Bucks always quit "refreshing" their scrapes when it is chasing time. Let's hope it is B!

I gave a friend permission to hunt my stand with his son this weekend. He will probably see the elusive 9 and kill it this weekend as i always see doe from the stand. 
I will be in Talieferro this weekend. Hopefully I am hitting the rut in FULL SWING!


----------



## nwgahunter

I never see actual chasing until mid Dec. but that doesn't mean it isn't going on.


----------



## nwgahunter

I almost hit a doe running wide open across the road at Sims sod farm this morning on Burning Bush. I looked in the drainage  and two more came flying out. I stopped but didn't see a buck. I think the cold got them stirred this am.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Me and a buddy hunted his granddad's farm at the  foot of Pigeon this morning.  Spooked up several deer as I walked in to my stand just before daylight.  Two nice does stopped about 10 yrds from my stand to get a look at me.  Same story for my friend...deer running all around and blowing at him just before sun up.  As soon as the sun comes up.....nothin' but squirrels.  I agree with you nwgahunter... this colder weather got em' up 'n movin'.


----------



## AJLBucks

BRRRRR!!! It is cold. I just hope this wind is gone before the morning. If so it should be a perfect morning. I got a pic of a good one this week so I am really pumped for this weekends hunt. Anybody going to the LaFayette game tonight. If so, come meet me at the visitors side concession stand. I will be making fried oreos. Big game for them, winner goes to state playoff.


----------



## tjgregory

Howdy fellas,

I'm deer hunting the family farm in southern Walker County.  I did pretty well over the last couple of days despite the windy conditions.  I spent Saturday morning hunting over a good trail through hardwoods and had a group of five does travel through.  I hunted a creek crossing Saturday evening and saw a small buck and four does.  I returned to the hardwoods this morning and saw three does and a young 8-point buck.  While not a shooter, the buck will be a very nice deer if he survives a season, or two.  The buck was in pursuit of a medium-sized doe, but he quit the chase and walked off.  This is the second time that I've watched a young buck pester a doe recently.  Though they're not quite ready for the rut, the time is nearing.  I hope to get a shot at a larger buck then.

I noticed that some of y'all have had trouble with dogs this season.  I've had problems with dogs on our place for several years now.  Oddly, they never seem to show up until hunting season starts.  Perhaps seasonal weather changes put them in a roaming mood.  

I enjoy reading the posts on this thread.  Good luck this deer season and stay safe in the woods.


----------



## yelper43

No deer this weekend but my friend did rattle in a trespasser. He came in grunting to the antlers being rattled stupid people need to get caught.


----------



## RustyJeep

Looks like the cold weather might have put them in hiding on my place.  I hunted all weekend without seeing a deer.


----------



## AJLBucks

RJ same story for me. I saw a small six pointer as I turned into the driveway on my way to hunt Saturday morning. That is it for the weekend. This is the first time this year I haven't seen deer. I thought for sure the cold would get them moving. Oh well, that is why it is called hunting and not killing.


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> RJ same story for me. I saw a small six pointer as I turned into the driveway on my way to hunt Saturday morning. That is it for the weekend. This is the first time this year I haven't seen deer. I thought for sure the cold would get them moving. Oh well, that is why it is called hunting and not killing.



Samr thing for my hunting buddy on Lookout. Nothing in the woods. Almost hit one on the way to the property Sun am though.

I thought this barely lit moon was supposed to get them up and going?


----------



## debo

Buddy got a 6pt saturday & I got a 9pt sunday both deer were jumped up walking out. The 6pt was with a doe but he showed no sign of being in rut but the 9pt was neck and hocks


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Yelper;    Did your friend have the grunting trespasser prosecuted?  I hope so.


----------



## nwgahunter

debo said:


> Buddy got a 6pt saturday & I got a 9pt sunday both deer were jumped up walking out. The 6pt was with a doe but he showed no sign of being in rut but the 9pt was neck and hocks



pics? please!


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Saturday I did not see a deer. I did not get a chance to get in the woods on Sunday but i got to go this am and only saw 3 does. My hunting buddies did not see any deer this weekend. I had high hopes for this weekend.


----------



## RustyJeep

I did find the first rub of the season this morning but still no deer.


----------



## Inthegarge

Sounds like I had a good weekend to be sick... My buddies blamed the wind for little to no deer sightings... Looking forward to this weekend !!  Serious Horn hunting starts this weekend  !!!!!  RW


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> Sounds like I had a good weekend to be sick... My buddies blamed the wind for little to no deer sightings... Looking forward to this weekend !!  Serious Horn hunting starts this weekend  !!!!!  RW



I think it was more than the wind. I can't tell you what it was but the deer in this area were just not moving. Sunday was a great day but still not many deer being seen.


----------



## jinx0760

*Weekend hunting.*

I saw some small does, a small 6 and a spike.  I tried before church Sun a.m. and called in 3 yotes with the Primos can call.  They came into a big field and I shot 5 times trying to drop one.........ran out of bullets.......did not even crease their fur..............

It's back to Missouri on Thursday............got a 10 in 2008, and an 11 in 2009....I hope I am on a roll for a twelve.........!


----------



## Mosin

Killed 2 devils romping through the woods in Catoosa Co Sat morn.  The first yote was carrying a deer leg in his mouth.  Blasted him and the second youte cam in about 5 min later.  The fellas I was hunting with saw six slick heads but couldn't connect.  All in all a good morning.


----------



## AJLBucks

My neighbor let a guy hunt his property that never has hunted it. He killed a 9 pt with a 4" drop tine this weekend. He said it walked off of our property into their field. This is about 400 yards from where I hunt.


----------



## debo

Here the 9pt I didnt get any pics of my buddys 6pt


----------



## superman1275

wind has been blowing for the last couple of weekends man and swirling at that.......and it does most certianly afffect deer movement, it has screwed me up man its frustrating, but my dad did kill a spike this evening so maybe things will pick up soon


----------



## superman1275

anybody hunting pigeon mtn this week?


----------



## ssw

debo said:


> Here the 9pt I didnt get any pics of my buddys 6pt


good job cuz


----------



## nwgahunter

Nice looking deer Debo. Way to knock them down!



debo said:


> Here the 9pt I didnt get any pics of my buddys 6pt


----------



## AJLBucks

Got this one on cam recently. This is the only picture taken of him. I know it is not a great pic but he is a pretty good deer. I haven't checked the camera since then, hopefully I will have more.


----------



## nwgahunter

I saw a bunch of deer up and at em this morning. Two across from Burning Bush Baptist and then about 30 or so in BF Estates. All does and they were running in groups of no less than 4 or 5.


----------



## booger branch benelli

Inthegarge said:


> Hunted Dalton Utilities this morning.... Had deer under my stand at 7 AM. Just after sun up a small 4 point came by... A little later a nice 6 with a chocolate rack came through. But, got to be 4 points on 1 side. 15 minutes later the guy next to me shot it ( Dade Co tags). He won't be hunting Dalton Util anymore....... Shot a 90lb Doe but let the 2 yearlings go... Going after a Buck only tomorrow...........RW



Killed this one at D.U. on the first morning of the same hunt.  151"


----------



## superman1275

dang it boy thats a giant! love the tine length and character !


----------



## Inthegarge

I heard that a nice 9 had been shot but didn't stay to see it..Congrats !!!..............RW


----------



## tjgregory

That's a super nice buck.  I bet you'll put in for future Dalton Utilities hunts.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin

I put in for Dalton Utilities every year. The only thing I ever see are rejection letters from them.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin

Went to Pigeon Mtn yesterday. Usually see deer where I set up because I try to get as far out as I can get. Didn't see anything but a really loud hunter coming in from the other side. He spotted my light and proceeded to head straight down the ridge right in front of me. Thanks alot. The mountain looked like a Christmas tree with all the flash lights going up.


----------



## DBrannon

booger branch benelli said:


> Killed this one at D.U. on the first morning of the same hunt.  151"
> View attachment 567628



That's a great looking buck Raburn!


----------



## superman1275

yeah idk how the pigeon mtn hunt went today but as of yesterday i was told no deer had been killed......


----------



## AJLBucks

This thread has been slow this year. Maybe this weekend we can get some big boys on the ground. I haven't been seeing any bucks, but this week my neighbor killed a 9 with a drop tine and a young 8 that would have been a beast in another year or two. One was swollen to 21" and stanky glands, the other wasn't rutted up so much but was trailing some does. Good news for me is neither one of these deer were the one I am hunting but one was taken within 400 yards of my stand. Hopefully the activity will continue.


----------



## AJLBucks

Oh, and has anybody heard of any kills off of Pigeon. I live in the cove and each of the last two evenings I have seen the field next to Blue Hole Rd full of deer. Yesterday there was a buck pestering a doe. Sure have seen alot of trucks parked around the bottom of the ridge and they say back in the cove is covered up. With this many hunters I am surprised I haven't heard of any deer yet.


----------



## Scotsman

That is a great Dalton Utilities buck! I'm sure you will remember that hunt forever.


----------



## AJLBucks

Talked to a buddy of mine that is hunting Pigeon. He said as of lunch today 33 deer have been checked in but nothing big. His friend shot an 8 with a 15" spread.


----------



## BuckysPro

AJL. I  hunted at pigeon today.It was slow heard maybe 10 shots total as of noon. Very windy too.Saw 4 does all day.Plenty of hunters !!


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted this morning in the Valley. Saw a coyote at 8:15 but let him walk not wanting to scare off the deer. Saw a small 4 pt at 10:30..By 11:30 it was so windy I couln't hear a thing and came down. Found a couple of new scrapes on my way out.....RW


----------



## Bushhog Bob

I sat in my stand for several hours this morning and failed to see any deer, but this strange critter came wandering through.  Do any of y'all know what this is?  It looks like some kind of Austrailian marsupial.


----------



## georgia sportsman

I believe that is a fox squirrel.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Yep, Fox squirrel.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

My buddy came over this weekend to hunt and killed this nice 8 point. We wus hunten a hardwood ridge, I had just put the ladder stand up on friday and he shot the buck out of it at 7:30am saturday morning. The buck wus on a trail with lots of horned trees.


----------



## Mosin

Thats a nice 8    Your buddy did well   Looks like he's been rubbing some.


----------



## Minner

I believe all told at Pigeon there were 87 deer killed with the largest 9 pts and 140 lbs.


----------



## Inthegarge

My SIL and his friend hunted the hunt without seeing any deer. He said there were 37 deer checked out when he left. RW


----------



## debo

We got a guy trespassing this Sunday. My buddy heard them talking on the radio Sat after he heard a shot near our line and the guy said he had shot at a doe & buck and missed but that he was going to sneek across the line tomorrow and see if he could get a shot on one.Well Sunday at 9:00a.m we heard a shot on the line and my buddy got down and went to check and found a guy with no orange on and a 6pt 40yds across the line. He said that the deer had ran over to our side and he would never think of shooting one on our side that he was a family man. But his stand was across the marked line by 10yds .Well my Buddy that is about 6'3 290lbs went to chewing him out and letting him know that his boy was just 100yds down the hill and he did'nt like the fact that he was shooting in that direction and that his brother a State Patrol would be there next weekend and would like to talk to him about the property line. So the guy said he was going to remove his stand and that we would not have a problem with him again. After all that the guy ask if we ever needed a member that he would be interested in getting on our Lease can you believe the nerve of some people.


----------



## AJLBucks

GON maps out GA and says for us that this Saturday is the best day for the rut for us. My three biggest bucks have been killed from 11/11 to 11/22. I hope this trend continues. In my part of the county I have stopped seeing deer. Killed one day before halloween and haven't seen a deer since then, only yotes and those dadgum things are always running when I see them so haven't been able to put any down. Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## kbotta

Have not been able to hunt the area (walker) all year. Might try for the December hunt on Pigeon. From what it sounds like - a fair amount of deer should be left, eh?


----------



## Scotsman

Over the years, where I hunt near Lafayette, I have always seen a bit of chasing and rutting action around this time. But it is really around December 20 when I see the best chasing and some good bucks have been killed where we hunt during that time...give or take a week. Anyone else see that in December?


----------



## nwgahunter

Scotsman said:


> Over the years, where I hunt near Lafayette, I have always seen a bit of chasing and rutting action around this time. But it is really around December 20 when I see the best chasing and some good bucks have been killed where we hunt during that time...give or take a week. Anyone else see that in December?



I don't plan on the rut until around 12/15. About the only time I've ever seen chasing


----------



## AJLBucks

We are not fortunate enough to have the buck doe ratio where we actually have a more "scheduled" rut. I think our rut is more of a breeding season. By this I mean that there are so many does that the bucks don't have to compete and chase as much. Our breeding season last from early November to end of the season. I would agree that it does seem to get more rut-like in the middle of December. We will soon start seeing more rubs and scrapes. I talked to people this week that are still seeing small bachelor groups. No way that would happen if the rut was going on, but I have seen bucks killed that were 100% rutted up with black hocks and swollen necks. I am switching tactics this weekend and hunting a new stand that has been known in the past to be a place bucks hold up. I have been hunting the outer edges trying to catch them coming in and out, now I am pulling their covers back and crawling in bed with them.


----------



## Scotsman

Good luck, AJL. I have been doing the same thing, hunting the edges of the cover, as well as sitting over some creek crossings. Last week I placed a stand in some thick cover that typically holds some deer. It is more of a bow hunt location and I might get a 35 yard shot, probably closer. I have hunted it one time and was able to see a couple of does come by at 20 yards. I don't want to get in there too much and disturb the area. I will hunt with my bow when I choose this stand.


----------



## nwgahunter

My belief is Dec is the 2nd rut and a bunch of does have been bred so less of them in heat. I'd actually like to see what happens in Jan as I think that is probably the best rut time


----------



## BuckysPro

We seem to have or best bucks taken at our club between Nov. 19th-25th every year. Either way  I'm Kentucky bound in the morning. Hope their rut is on!


----------



## nwgahunter

BuckysPro said:


> We seem to have or best bucks taken at our club between Nov. 19th-25th every year. Either way  I'm Kentucky bound in the morning. Hope their rut is on!



Headed to KY tomorrow afternoon. They aren;t doing anything right now in South Central and they weren;t last week. If you are in W KY then you are OK I believe. We have two lease members there now. One saw a bunch of does on the move but still in groups. We have seen buckets of 1 and 2 year olds but no shooters


----------



## BuckysPro

Thanks for the heads up. We are in western Kentucky.we need to bring home some booners  this weekend! Good luck


----------



## AJLBucks

BuckysPro Good luck and y'all have fun. Text me to keep me updated.


----------



## BuckysPro

Will do AJL. Buddy killed a 8 at the club this afternoon. I'd say it was 4 1/2 probably.Things are looking up for a great weekend.


----------



## Inthegarge

SIL hunted this morning and saw the most deer this year. Several small bucks and does...8 total. He said the bucks are starting to chase... I will be out there in the AM and think it will be a great day............


----------



## Inthegarge

*Almost a bad day thanks to GW*

Was a slow morning.. heard some shooting on surrounding property. About 9 a man in a orange vest comes walking down the trail. It was the GW asking whose property I was on and I told him. He asked if I was sure and I said yes whose property did he think it was and he told me. He was 200 yrd from that property line. He took my info and is supposed to call me... I double checked with land owner (I lease) and now have a map in my pack in case he shows up again. Lucky, about 20 minutes after he left a little 3 point cull buck took a nap.... Time for summer sausage. Will be back at it tomorrow....RW


----------



## RustyJeep

Back from my Middle Georgia Hunting trip and had to haul this guy back home.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Very nice buck. Looks like a 10 pointer.  Was he chasing does or just come by.


----------



## Inthegarge

Nice deer Rusty... Hope we see some of the big ones up this way soon.............RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

Good lookin' buck there RJ.  Congrats to you too RW.  I've been seeing deer all over the place early in the morning between 3 and 6.  Had one in my backyard this morning when I left for work and 2 crossed the road as I was pulling out of the driveway.  Maybe I'll see 'em soon when it counts....


----------



## RustyJeep

Bushhog Bob said:


> Very nice buck. Looks like a 10 pointer.  Was he chasing does or just come by.



He came in by himself.  I was hunting thinned pine rows and I sprayed it down with Doe Estrous scent at 6:45 AM.   He popped out of the pines by himself sniffing that scent at 16 yards at 9:00.  I put a 7X57 through his shoulders and he still went 125 yards.  The day before I had passed on another buck but that was a quality buck hunt and I couldnt see the rack good enough but I think it was a shooter too.  The 10 point weighed 127 lbs and had a 14inch spread and was aged at 3 1/2.  It is my biggest deer to date.  I hope that might change this weekend while I'm at another middle Georgia WMA.


----------



## jinx0760

*Nice deer, Rusty!*

I talked to a local taxidermist at church this morning.  He is starting to some nice Catoosa, Walker and Chattooga County Bucks brought in by hunters.  Usually a good sign that the rut is really starting to hit in this area.

The only deer that have shown themselves to me are small does and a 4-pointer that has become my stand buddy.  He hangs out everytime I hit the woods and hogs my trailcam pics.

Good luck to all of the NW GA hunters this next week!


----------



## RustyJeep

Weather reports are looking optimal for rutting activities starting Friday.  Lows in the mid 20s and highs in the 50s are in the forecast as of now.  I'm gonna be in my stand behind the house in the morning.  Its been known to be a good place to see chasing this time of year.  Thanks for all the comments on the buck guys....Lets all kill Walker County Booners this week.


----------



## Inthegarge

Hunted a foodplot this evening with 10 minutes shooting light left had a big Doe come in. Had to check to make sure it was a Doe. Couldn't get a shot before it got too dark. Good news is she was alone and had run off here fawns....Yup looks like it's heating up. Hoping for good things in the morning....RW


----------



## CBASS

Congrats on the buck Bill he is a fine lookin deer buddy!


----------



## godawgsrw

RW, what's up with the GW?  Somebody must be complaining.  Seeing lots of does, not too many bucks.  Pigeon in the cove was covered up as usual, orange everywhere.  Not seeing any scrapes or rubs or rubs, but did walk in on a buck following a doe this evening.  We've taken in some pretty nice deer this year... but when you compare the KY, TN, SD bucks all rutted up we've taken, the Walker, Dade and Catoosa deer just arent there yet.  Did take in a nice one from Chattooga on top of the mtn very swelled.  Our best luck has ALWAYS come from Dec. 23 thru Jan. 1.  I believe you're right nwgahunter, that Dec rut is probably the second rut and we finally see some good bucks due to other does being bred.  Congrats on the fine trophies guys!


----------



## Inthegarge

Shot a Big Doe this morning. Wouldn't have but she stopped to work a scrape at the bottom of the ridge. The more I looked at her all I could see was  "meat, meat, meat". She was 120lbs probably 4yo. Now the Big Boy hunting starts in earnest tomorrrow........seeing a few scrapes.....Later RW


----------



## RustyJeep

had an encounter 3 times today with the same 8 point buck and could not get a shot with the bow.  Tomorrow mornings strategy consists of 12 gauge 3 inch magnum slug behind the shoulder


----------



## CBASS

Bill sometimes the BANG is better than the TWANG!


----------



## RustyJeep

Took the shotgun today and he showed up way before legal shooting light.  I watched him rub a cedar tree about 3 inches around 15 yards in front of me.  I didnt see anything but squirrels this afternoon.  Now its time to hit a Chinese Buffet....Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!


----------



## Inthegarge

Wierd morning..... way too warm and then way to windy. Did see 2 small bucks but no shooter... Found several new scrapes. Looks like Saturday will be the day....RW


----------



## godawgsrw

I think Saturday is the day too!  Found new scrape and rubs tonight.  However, the hurricane force winds about took us out!  Josh saw a lot of does and finally connected.  His first time shooting a 7mm mag.  He asked if he could try it out... ha ha


----------



## Scotsman

My son and I were headed from Ringgold to Lafayette on 151 around noon. As we came to hwy 136, a guy in a white Jeep was turning from 136 onto 151 towards Ringgold from the direction of Taylor's Ridge. He was towing a trailer with a four-wheeler on it, and on top of the four-wheeler was a very large bodied buck. I could not see the number of points or the spread, but the part of the rack I did see was heavy. It was a very good deer.


----------



## RustyJeep

Jumped the big 8 pointer yesterday afternoon again going in the woods.  Only saw a spike this morning.  Lots of shooting...I hope the big 8 pointer is still around.


----------



## Scotsman

Hunted Thanksgiving morning and saw a spike that came to within 10 yards and then, a short while later, saw a doe.
I thought this morning was going to be productive, but we didn't see a single deer. I did hear some turkeys gobbling and my oldest son saw some long-beards in full strut around a bunch of hens.


----------



## Inthegarge

Thought today would be great... Saw 4 small bucks  0 Does... They started moving at 9:00am and quit seeing them at 11:15  ..... Going to try the foodplot again tonight....Good Luck Guys.....


----------



## jinx0760

*Saturday Morning*

Buddy of mine shot a fat doe on Peavine Creek after passing on 3 small bucks.......I hunted the powerline and saw a bruiser in the middle of my neighbors 300 acre field.  I grunted and got him coming towards me on a string.  He hit the fence line in a thicket about 80 yards away and disappeared.  Never saw him again........It must be on if the big boys are on the move.


----------



## yelper43

My buddy shot a nice 8 pointer this morning and it was right on the tail of a doe.


----------



## RustyJeep

If I cant have a Thanksgiving weekend buck...I'll take a Thanksgiving weekend doe


----------



## Inthegarge

Rusty, Great !!!    I would have taken a Doe also but all I saw was little bucks. Having taken my small buck for the season I can only wait for the BIG ONE.......I never see a big Rut event until December... Counted 7 fresh scrapes as I walked out yesterday... I will be back this weekend !!  RW


----------



## superman1275

anybody seeing any rutting activity this weekend? hunted in chattooga co n i shot a doe that was in a group of 15-20 does and her hocks were as tan as her hide, a buck also got hit at the property i hunt and his hocks were hardly even stinkn.....but i seen a big 8 in front of trion school 10 yrds off the road guarding a doe that was bedded down from a small 6 pt...sooooo idk im confused?????????


----------



## BuckysPro

It's been on full force at our club since Friday.Passed on 6 bucks Saturday looking for the big guy.our problem the clubs around us are brown its down.hard to see chasing when they ain't no does to breed!


----------



## yelper43

I had another buddy that shot a nice 10 pointer today and it was with 2 does so Im thinking the rut is on.


----------



## nwgahunter

Yep, rut has started. My buddy saw a very large 8 chasing a doe on Saturday


----------



## blackbear

Hey JoeR,I bet your buck is the biggest one harvested in the county this year!Congratulations on a Dandy of  a buck!Awsome!!
Congratulations to all the lucky hunters!!!Nice deer and great hunts,thanks for shareing!!!


----------



## yelper43

Joe R shot a very nice buck and their are several killed each year that the hunters dont even show. Check out the truck buck contest for Walker county their is another my buddy shot last weekend.


----------



## Inthegarge

Just thought I would let you know I have received several emails saying the Rut is on in Walker Co.  .... My SIL hunted this morning ( HIGH Point)  and saw more deer than ever.. I will be there in the AM to check it out for myself !!!!   RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

My friends who hunt on a private farm on Pigeon report seeing a lot of deer movement lately.  2 bucks and 2 does have been taken off of it recently.  I sure hope things improve up my way.  I have not seen a single thing and that is really unusual. Until this year, I have been covered up with deer. Maybe this colder weather will really improve things.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Dont know about ya'lls part of the county but nothen going on here this mornen. Seen 1 fox squirrel and a blue million gray squirrels.


----------



## AJLBucks

Saw a doe with two button heads at 8:30. Maybe still a week away at my place. She hasn't run the younguns off yet.


----------



## Inthegarge

I had a crappy hunt this morning.. 1st - got to my tree to find someone had stolen my treestand..... Been hunting this spot 7 years without even seeing anyone else.... If you find someone selling a used API Grand slam please let me know. It has a couple of places in the seat where squirrels tasted it.... I hate a thief !!!!!!

Good News.... My SIL shot a 6 pointer and 30 minutes later his buddy shot a real big six. They were rutting hard.....


----------



## WalkerStalker

Sorry to hear that RW.  Been there and it's no fun.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

saw a small buck trailing a doe another doe alone and spooked a spike coming out. It looks to be really close to rut but not 100% there yet


----------



## Danny Leigh

My 14yo shot an 8pt this morning at Dalton Utilities in Murry Co. after it was following some does. His hocks were black as night. I got him to come in closer with a few calls from the can. Also had another buck follow us to the stand with Tinks on my boot.


----------



## Wang Dang

*Mountain Buck*

Got this one Saturday 12/4 on Lookout.  Came by at 7:40 am. He was cruising.  Neck was swollen and hocks were black.  Good body size for Walker.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Nice buck!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Yep nice'un! Looks like his been eating good.....Congrats!


----------



## slh225

Haven't seen anything here for the past couple of weeks.  Looks like they have all moved up to higher ground down here.  If it doesn't improve, looks like my first year at this is going to be a dry one.


----------



## Dustin

Wang Dang said:


> Got this one Saturday 12/4 on Lookout.  Came by at 7:40 am. He was cruising.  Neck was swollen and hocks were black.  Good body size for Walker.



By any chance did you take that deer to Beardon taxidermy later that day?

I took one down there late in the day Sat. that I shot Fri. and he was caping one that looked just like that and said it was shot on lookout.


----------



## Wang Dang

No, that wasn't mine.  I decided to do a Euro Mount with the one I got.  

This deer had a lot of fat on him.  I guess he's been eating acorns for a while.  There are still a lot of acorns under the leaves on our property.


----------



## AJLBucks

Did anyone hear of the 147" killed in the cove? I was talking to Sandy (taxidermist) today and he asked me if I had seen or heard of the buck. A friend of mine hunted this deer on Pigeon and had plans of hunting this week for the deer. He has many pics from his trail camera and the thing ended up crossing over the mountain and killed in the cove. GON is to come take pictures and officially measure the deer. If it holds up it will rank #3 in Walker County. Our deer are getting bigger!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inthegarge

Check with godawgsrw  he lives in the cove and does taxidermy.........RW


----------



## superman1275

yup it was a 12 pt and it weighed 160 lbs i believe


----------



## RustyJeep

AJLBucks said:


> Did anyone hear of the 147" killed in the cove? I was talking to Sandy (taxidermist) today and he asked me if I had seen or heard of the buck. A friend of mine hunted this deer on Pigeon and had plans of hunting this week for the deer. He has many pics from his trail camera and the thing ended up crossing over the mountain and killed in the cove. GON is to come take pictures and officially measure the deer. If it holds up it will rank #3 in Walker County. Our deer are getting bigger!!!!!!!!



I was sent a pic on my phone of the deer.  It is a monster for Walker County.  I wouldnt give up because this deer was shot because there might be some more just as big if not bigger hiding out in those woods.


----------



## nwgahunter

RustyJeep said:


> I was sent a pic on my phone of the deer.  It is a monster for Walker County.  I wouldnt give up because this deer was shot because there might be some more just as big if not bigger hiding out in those woods.



I agree, there are big deer everywhere here but they are like any other. I have an 11 on camera from last year on Lookout Mtn. He was in the high 130's. Maybe the same deer. They will travel a long way. When I hunted TN a friend of mine shot a good 8-pointer straight down with a vortex during bow season on South Pittsburgh Mtn and it did not penetrate at all.

In December someone killed him on compartment 4 at Carter Mountain with it still stuck in his back. Similar situation as Lookout and Pigeon but much further apart.


----------



## superman1275

somebody post a pic of that deer plz i wanna see it.....anybody hunt pigeon today?? my bro hunted it and said there was some gooduns killed


----------



## godawgsrw

Well, I was sent a picture of the deer as well.  It's not mine to post, so I would never do that without permission.  Lot's of people define the "cove" in many ways.  From what I've been told, where this buck was taken was not in the cove at all and was a 9 pointer, not 12.  Cant score one from a phone pic, but he's nice either way you cut it.  Stories change after they go through 3 or 4 people... but I dont think its a cove buck.  I've had my hands on some nice deer in the past week or two.  Looks like its going to be a great year for good bucks.  Good hunting... be safe!


----------



## AJLBucks

Godawgsrw is right. It is a 9 pointer and I have been told 3 different places that it was killed. The cove, Lookout Mtn, and off of 136. But I do know of pics of him on top of pigeon. This is one of three picks I have seen of him. I erased the man's face to "protect the innocent." But I don't care what part of the county it was killed in, this is a stud.


----------



## AJLBucks

godawgsrw said:


> Well, I was sent a picture of the deer as well.  It's not mine to post, so I would never do that without permission.  Lot's of people define the "cove" in many ways.  From what I've been told, where this buck was taken was not in the cove at all and was a 9 pointer, not 12.  Cant score one from a phone pic, but he's nice either way you cut it.  Stories change after they go through 3 or 4 people... but I dont think its a cove buck.  I've had my hands on some nice deer in the past week or two.  Looks like its going to be a great year for good bucks.  Good hunting... be safe!




I live in the cove too and you right some people consider the cove starting at 341/136 4 way stop. I love all of the big deer that are being killed in the area. Getting me excited about NGA hunting. Ya think I could charge people from Texas and the midwest $3000 to hunt my 5 acres


----------



## superman1275

wow thats a good deer i know there was a 12 pt killed on the last day of the hunt because it was on the board when we drove by the next day........there are some big deer up there my uncles have killed two 140" in the past 2 years up there


----------



## lafayettegatiger

The deer were moving this evening on Lookout.  Rut is still on and there are plenty of acorns left for when they need to slow down and eat.


----------



## Dustin

Don't mind the corn.... bag decided to rip and go all over the bed while I was filling up some feeders a few days before I shot him.

Should have gotten a better pic... but oh well


----------



## RustyJeep

One monster buck came off Pigeon yesterday.  9 pointer with alot of palmation.  Looks like I'll be up there shivering this morning.


----------



## AJLBucks

Stopped by check in station at pigeon to see what was being killed. I am friends with one of the wardens and he told me that they have had some really good ones. While I was there the 26th deer was checked in, a nice 2.5 yr old 6 point with 18 1/2" spread that weighed 125. The biggest so far is a 10 that weighed 138. He said they are chasing hard!!!


----------



## CBASS

The 140 buck was killed by my cousin. 10 pt 6 on left side and 4 on the right. STUD for this area for sure!  G2's over 10in. G3's over 9in. 24in. main beams.


----------



## mphull01

where is a good area in pigeon to look for. not familiar with the area.


----------



## nwgahunter

mphull01 said:


> where is a good area in pigeon to look for. not familiar with the area.



During the weekend get a map a look for a good cut coming off the side from the top. Grab a net and throw it over them when they come running off the top

I'm serious about the cut coming off the top though. Alway see deer on a good cut that lets the deer get up and down easy.

Be sure you are on the side


----------



## nwgahunter

AJLBucks said:


> Godawgsrw is right. It is a 9 pointer and I have been told 3 different places that it was killed. The cove, Lookout Mtn, and off of 136. But I do know of pics of him on top of pigeon. This is one of three picks I have seen of him. I erased the man's face to "protect the innocent." But I don't care what part of the county it was killed in, this is a stud.



Not the one I've seen but a DANG good one!


----------



## njason99

Im not sure the where the stories of the 146 came off of lookout, and 136 came from but they are way wrong. I was with him when the deer was killed. I dunno bout wat was seen on a game camera but that must be a different deer. This deer was killed in the smith gap area of taylors ridge. the deer has been rough scored around 147 and dressed 155.


----------



## nwgahunter

njason99 said:


> Im not sure the where the stories of the 146 came off of lookout, and 136 came from but they are way wrong. I was with him when the deer was killed. I dunno bout wat was seen on a game camera but that must be a different deer. This deer was killed in the smith gap area of taylors ridge. the deer has been rough scored around 147 and dressed 155.



They were talking cove and Pigeon and Lookout and all and I had a high 130 deer on trail camara. That is the only reason I piped in to see if it was the same deer. Obviously not.


----------



## tellis88

Any luck yest on pigeon the 9th I went didn't see anything, I know on 8th around 2:45 I was Rollin in up there and deer were bein checked in or dragged out but didn't hear much or see much on 9th


----------



## AJLBucks

NJason, I don't know where it was killed. All I can do is repeat what I was told by a walker county sheriffs deputy. I feel I can trust what he says, but who knows if he was given correct info. But the pics I know of are the same deer for sure, there is no doubt. Now the man that has those pics does hunt the smith gap area  so he may have been saying they were taken on Pigeon just to keep people from hunting his hot spot. That happens all the time. I don't want to give miss information if I can keep from it. No matter what your friend killed a huge deer and he should be proud of it and I hope it scores good enough to make the top 3.


----------



## Inthegarge

It's GOOD FRIDAY......7:15 shot a nice doe (Dau family needs meat)
10:30 shot a nice 8pt .... not a monster BUT my first typical in 8 yrs hunting Walker County.....



Oh Yeah.......... THE RUT IS ON !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godawgsrw

Congrats ole buddy!  Good to see, especially with what all you have dealt with lately.


----------



## nwgahunter

njason99 said:


> Im not sure the where the stories of the 146 came off of lookout, and 136 came from but they are way wrong. I was with him when the deer was killed. I dunno bout wat was seen on a game camera but that must be a different deer. This deer was killed in the smith gap area of taylors ridge. the deer has been rough scored around 147 and dressed 155.



I'm normally not a butt on here but Really?? You signed up and that was your first and only post? Does it really matter where it was killed? 

It's a nice deer either way. Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## nwgahunter

Inthegarge said:


> It's GOOD FRIDAY......7:15 shot a nice doe (Dau family needs meat)
> 10:30 shot a nice 8pt .... not a monster BUT my first typical in 8 yrs hunting Walker County.....
> View attachment 573194
> 
> Oh Yeah.......... THE RUT IS ON !!!!!!!!!!!



Nice job man! I'm actually struggling with whether or not to go to KY this w/e due to the rut coming in here.


----------



## Mosin

Nice buck  Garage.  Congrats.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Way to go RW, nice buck!


----------



## Inthegarge

Funny story from this morning...About 30 minutes after the Does came through and a I shot one, a button buck came down the same trail.... He had his nose to the ground and was tracking a doe... He walked past the deer I shot and never saw it. At the most he walked 2 feet from the Doe... Don't know if he would know what to do with a Doe if he found one.............LOL   RW


----------



## Inthegarge

WalkerStalker said:


> Way to go RW, nice buck!



Thanks Walker...Hope your seeing some on your place  RW


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats RW! Nice buck.....


----------



## orangesmoke20

theyz knocking em down on pigeon mtn today.look like several 8 pts.checked out just today


----------



## AJLBucks

He's still hanging around, now if he would just show up during daylight hours. My wife said I need to sit out there at night with a light. I asked her if she would bail me out of jail if I did.


----------



## njason99

> I'm normally not a butt on here but Really?? You signed up and that was your first and only post? Does it really matter where it was killed?


 where would you prefer my first post be? Im not to sure why you get such an attitude when i give some information. I never replied b/c i have been huntin rather than spending all my time on the internet gossiping of deer ive seen. i joined this forum thinking it would be helpful but i see people just get offended when you give the information you know.


----------



## AJLBucks

Got the pic of the controversial buck emailed to me. You compare the two and see what you think. I say same buck. Pic was taken on Pigeon on top above gorge behind the quail perserve.

Notice the G3 on his right side is bladed in both pics and both G2's have stickers.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Looks the same to me......


----------



## AJLBucks

AJLBucks said:


> Got the pic of the controversial buck emailed to me. You compare the two and see what you think. I say same buck. Pic was taken on Pigeon on top above gorge behind the quail perserve.
> 
> Notice the G3 on his right side is bladed in both pics and both G2's have stickers.



As far as I am concerned I am forgetting about this deer. Too much drama involved in a deer that I have nothing to do with (both here and in the real world). But as a final thought (I feel like Jerry Springer), this is a true sign of our deer herd being managed better and resulting in larger bucks. The taxidermists are raving at how large the deer are this year. Makes me excited about next years season already. If this deer was killed on Taylors Ridge, Pigeon, Lookout or in a round pin it is still a dandy. Nobody wants to give their locations of where their honey holes are at. It is possible that njason is right and the deer was from Taylors Ridge. I have no way to prove where the trail cam is taken. Over all good deer, congrats hunter, congrats to N. GA for producing such a beast, and happy hunting to all. Now its our turn to kill one just as big. Best way to forget about one deer is to kill a bigger one. 3 weeks left, let's go get 'em!!!


----------



## njason99

I agree completely. All i can say is i helped drag it out. North GA has produced a great deal of monsters this year. I knew when this deer was killed it would cause a lot of talk. In reality there are a lot more of deer out there this big and very possibly bigger, all u have to do is hunt them. I think it is very possible for a booner to come out of north GA if not this year maybe next, but its obvious the deer are gettin bigger in this area..


----------



## Joe r

blackbear said:


> Hey JoeR,I bet your buck is the biggest one harvested in the county this year!Congratulations on a Dandy of  a buck!Awsome!!
> Congratulations to all the lucky hunters!!!Nice deer and great hunts,thanks for shareing!!!


THANKS B.B


----------



## Joe r

rustyjeep said:


> back from my middle georgia hunting trip and had to haul this guy back home.


nice one rj!!!


----------



## Joe r

njason99 said:


> I agree completely. All i can say is i helped drag it out. North GA has produced a great deal of monsters this year. I knew when this deer was killed it would cause a lot of talk. In reality there are a lot more of deer out there this big and very possibly bigger, all u have to do is hunt them. I think it is very possible for a booner to come out of north GA if not this year maybe next, but its obvious the deer are gettin bigger in this area..


I HAVE SEEN A 170 TO 180 CLASS DEER IN WALKER CO. BOUT 5 YEARS AGO,I GUESS HE,S DEAD OF OLD AGE NOW,NEVER DID HEAR OF ANY ONE KILLIN HIM
NOT AS MANY HUNTER,S AS THEY USE TO BE AROUND HERE,THE DEER ARE JUST GETIN OLDER NOW DAYS THATS WHY BIGGER.
IF YOU LIKE HUNTIN IN  THE COLD GO OUT AN GET YOU ONE IN THE MORNING,HAHAHA TO COLD FOR THIS OLD MAN


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Heck Joe, if I had as much meat in the freezer as you do I wouldnt get out in this cold either........my freezer's empty so I got to go.


----------



## tellis88

They are deff some monsters out there biggest deer I seen in person happend to be on NF on taylors ridge! Also on pigeon and around pigeon.. Anyone know how many deer were killed I know sat after getting out of the woods on way home from pigeon I  got to watch a good buck and about 5 does feed in field it was cool just being able to watch them even tho it was from a distance


----------



## yelper43

Hunters like Joe are hard to come by these days. I feel privileged to have hunted with some of the best deer hunters in Walker county. I spent many days counting the points these folks have on the wall. TW Smith was the one that got me into this and he used to bring them in by the truckload! I believe that the deer are getting more age on em now but we still have lots of hunters in nw ga.


----------



## Joe r

if old tw was alive he would still after,um!
i go to church with his boy johny and he kill a 6 point last 
week
yes the freezer is full this year no.ga.mtn. hunter
going to cook some today!!
happy huntin!


----------



## nwgahunter

njason99 said:


> where would you prefer my first post be? Im not to sure why you get such an attitude when i give some information. I never replied b/c i have been huntin rather than spending all my time on the internet gossiping of deer ive seen. i joined this forum thinking it would be helpful but i see people just get offended when you give the information you know.



Just seemed there was attitude in your post. When somone starts a post with "I don't know where the information came from" I usually assume someone is upset and just trying to stir.

Pleae accept my apologies..I'm being sincere. My bad. And like I said "I'm not normally a butt" but appears I showed mine. This site is very helpful and don't let me being a butt stop you from coming around. Enjoy!


----------



## njason99

Thanks apologies accepted I wasnt getting an attitude by starting that way i was just saying. I see why you would think think that sorry.


----------



## nwgahunter

They were rut'n this w/e in Lookout. My buddy killed a good 6 on Lookout Sat morning with his nose on the ground. 8 minutes after he shot it he heard something and there was a 4 pointer on the trail from his drag rag. He didn;t get to his stand until 8 because he had to drop his wife at work. In his stand less than 5 minutes. 

When he checked the trail camera on the trail a doe with 2 other small bucks on her trail came through at 7:30.

I knew I should have stayed in town with the rut going. I went to KY and survived 8 degree weather with no deer sighted. It was cool hunting in 6 inches of snow though.


----------



## nwgahunter

njason99 said:


> Thanks apologies accepted I wasnt getting an attitude by starting that way i was just saying. I see why you would think think that sorry.



No problem bud. Good luck the rest of the season


----------



## Dustin

Joe r said:


> I HAVE SEEN A 170 TO 180 CLASS DEER IN WALKER CO. BOUT 5 YEARS AGO,I GUESS HE,S DEAD OF OLD AGE NOW,NEVER DID HEAR OF ANY ONE KILLIN HIM
> NOT AS MANY HUNTER,S AS THEY USE TO BE AROUND HERE,THE DEER ARE JUST GETIN OLDER NOW DAYS THATS WHY BIGGER.
> IF YOU LIKE HUNTIN IN  THE COLD GO OUT AN GET YOU ONE IN THE MORNING,HAHAHA TO COLD FOR THIS OLD MAN



I saw one in Dade a 2 yrs ago that I'm sure would have gone 160 to 170. 

Last yr I killed one on family owned land around wildwood in the valley below lookout if anyone knows where that is. lol 

IIRC  I think it grossed 152 or 154

here's a pic


----------



## Joe r

Dustin said:


> I saw one in Dade a 2 yrs ago that I'm sure would have gone 160 to 170.
> 
> Last yr I killed one on family owned land around wildwood in the valley below lookout if anyone knows where that is. lol
> 
> IIRC  I think it grossed 152 or 154
> 
> here's a pic


i was born in wildwood

nice buck!!!!


----------



## Joe r

*whos huntin?*

going the next 2 mornings
see what happens
late runt is good sometime


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Yep, I'll be in the woods.

Seen a doe and 2 button buck fawns about 4:30 this afternoon.


----------



## mphull01

I'll be out there.... hopefully i can get some luck.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Man the wind was brutal today.  The only day in a long time I've been able to get into the woods and I just 'bout got seasick from swaying all over the place.  Didn't see anything but saw all kinds of new signs,  two new ripped up pine saplings and a fresh scrape.   Maybe I can put some venison on the table this year....


----------



## Inthegarge

Just came back from the cove.... Just as I passed my SIL's a doe busted across the road followed by a BIG buck. I missed him by two inches. Yup will be in the woods tomorrow and Sat for sure...Good luck guys...................RW


----------



## Joe r

hope the wind dies down in the morning
its 8:56 just come in the house and wind is 
givein it heck out there
somebody kill a BIG,UN!!!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

The wind wus give'n it heck yesterday morning too and I didnt see nothen. Gonna try it again this morning.


----------



## Inthegarge

Good morning..poor results... Had a doe cross in front of me on Mission Ridge Road ( highly populated area) on the way to pu my hunting buddy... Had another one cross in front of us 1/4 mile from our turnin to hunt... Hunted on my mtn property for the 1st time this morning. Was in a tree about 20 yrds from where I should have been. 8:15 6 does go behind me with no shot through the thick stuff. Has a little buck show up at 10:30...didn't hear him until he was under the stand..Stood up to see how big he was and my sling swivel hit the stand. Off he goes....couldn't have shot him anyway.....Well, at least I saw deer, found fresh rubs and scrapes and I love being in the woods....


----------



## nwgahunter

Bucks are still on the move and the rut is still going. My buddy killed a 111" 9 point this morning. Passed a 7 point about 10 minutes before that. The buck appeared to be 3.5 years old. He probably wieghed around 130 to 140 dressed. Good looking deer though.

I'm going in the am. Good luck all!!


----------



## Joe r

very windy this morning!
didin see any thing
going back monday morning
looks like wensday and thurday going to be nice warm days
49 and 51
hope the wind dont blow
good luck guys!


----------



## debo

Got to the woods this morning and some low life took my stand. He must have found it some time before because i had it chained down so he must have brought some bolt cutters with him. I hope it comes back to haunt him from 20' up in a tree


----------



## Inthegarge

Man that's a bummer.... Know just how you feel... You don't hunt anywhere near 193 do you ??


----------



## debo

No down off 136 in Villanow this is the 2nd stand this year for us the 1st was a ladder stand and then my Summitt climbing


----------



## kbotta

I know it aint N. Ga but the deer are going real well in Giles County Tn. Will be back over there in N. Ga. during the off week from Christmas to New years. Seems to be a traditionally good week for action!


----------



## RustyJeep

hunted from 9 am til 12:30.   was slow until 11:30 saw 6 does came by me twice.  I didnt shoot any of them because I was expecting a buck to be following.  he never showed up


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Hunted from daylight till 12:15, didnt see nothen but squirrels.

It wus a NICE mornen!


----------



## Joe r

hunted from daylite got back to the truck at 2:01
nothing but squirrels
going to but up a climbing stand in a new spot today
with a little luck ill have a big one by new years!
good luck guys!
p.s. sorry to hear about youe stand debo
i no how you feel i use to have 7 climbers now i got 3


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

my brother got his first deer yesterday! he shot it saturday we did not find it until last night. It has been fighting its ear  is cut and 2 of his horns are broke off.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats to your brother, glad ya'll found the deer.


----------



## WalkerStalker

FINALLY!  Boy was it an exciting morning.  Had a herd of deer move up on my right grunting and making all kinds of racket.  I turned to bring my rifle up and one blew and they all bolted.  Then a few minutes later a buck came chasing this doe all over the place, running in circles, up and down the ridge in front of me.    They ran into a pine thicket and vanished.  10 min. later I heard movement and a small doe was right under me.  I let her walk. She couldn't have been more than a year old.  30 min. later this nice 8 pointer walks out and now he'll be on the dinner table.


----------



## Inthegarge

Walker, way to go !!!  Looks like a deer I have on camera..... It's nice to know they are still chasing................................RW


----------



## nwgahunter

*A couple deer my buddy killed on Lookout Mtn.*

From this one stand in two weekends he passed a 7 and a 4. He saw a huge 8 he couldn;t get a shot on and killed the 6 point on 12.11 and the 9 point on 12.18.

On this piece of property(within 500 yards) there has been a 126" 11, 111" 9 point, 6point, and an 8point killed in two weeks. Three other bucks seen and two other NICE bucks on camera along with various smaller bucks.


----------



## nwgahunter

WalkerStalker said:


> FINALLY!  Boy was it an exciting morning.  Had a herd of deer move up on my right grunting and making all kinds of racket.  I turned to bring my rifle up and one blew and they all bolted.  Then a few minutes later a buck came chasing this doe all over the place, running in circles, up and down the ridge in front of me.    They ran into a pine thicket and vanished.  10 min. later I heard movement and a small doe was right under me.  I let her walk. She couldn't have been more than a year old.  30 min. later this nice 8 pointer walks out and now he'll be on the dinner table.



Way to go Walker!


----------



## godawgsrw

Congratulations guys!  Yall are wearing em out!


----------



## Inthegarge

Looks like I'm headed back to the mountain this weekend !!!!!!!!!!!  RW


----------



## Joe r

georgiaoutdoorsman said:


> my brother got his first deer yesterday! he shot it saturday we did not find it until last night. It has been fighting its ear  is cut and 2 of his horns are broke off.
> View attachment 575177
> 
> View attachment 575178
> 
> View attachment 575179


good job!!
he be hooked forever! lol


----------



## Joe r

WalkerStalker said:


> FINALLY!  Boy was it an exciting morning.  Had a herd of deer move up on my right grunting and making all kinds of racket.  I turned to bring my rifle up and one blew and they all bolted.  Then a few minutes later a buck came chasing this doe all over the place, running in circles, up and down the ridge in front of me.    They ran into a pine thicket and vanished.  10 min. later I heard movement and a small doe was right under me.  I let her walk. She couldn't have been more than a year old.  30 min. later this nice 8 pointer walks out and now he'll be on the dinner table.


sure is fun when they runing around like that
nice buck!


----------



## Joe r

nwgahunter said:


> From this one stand in two weekends he passed a 7 and a 4. He saw a huge 8 he couldn;t get a shot on and killed the 6 point on 12.11 and the 9 point on 12.18.
> 
> On this piece of property(within 500 yards) there has been a 126" 11, 111" 9 point, 6point, and an 8point killed in two weeks. Three other bucks seen and two other NICE bucks on camera along with various smaller bucks.


nice one!!


----------



## AJLBucks

congrats walker and to the young man on getting his deer. Looks like they are starting to hit the ground again. This morning at 7:15 I had 5 cross the driveway into the yard and at 7:35 they were still there. I hope they are moving this good Friday. Good luck to all, have a good christmas and lets bust some late season bucks.


----------



## RustyJeep

This little guy gave me a visit this morning and I jumped one on the way out.


----------



## Inthegarge

Neat picture Rusty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RW


----------



## RustyJeep

Inthegarge said:


> Neat picture Rusty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RW



Would have been neater if I would have waited a few seconds before snapping pic and would have gotten a better look at is antlers.  He has long beams just to be a spike.


----------



## Inthegarge

Unfortunately, I had 4 spikes around my stand a couple of weeks ago. I thought I had thinned most of them out..... From my observation they just get bigger spikes and never any real antlers....RW


----------



## Joe r

hunted from daylite till 230
nothing but a bunch of trukeys!
try again tomoo


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Joe r said:


> hunted from daylite till 230
> nothing but a bunch of trukeys!
> try again tomoo



Better hang on to your hat Joe that wind is ruff out there this mornen! I cant go today, clean'n out chicken houses.

Heard they wus a big buck killed yesterday mornen over in west armuchee and it wus chase'n a doe.


----------



## AJLBucks

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Better hang on to your hat Joe that wind is ruff out there this mornen! I cant go today, clean'n out chicken houses.
> 
> Heard they wus a big buck killed yesterday mornen over in west armuchee and it wus chase'n a doe.



Hey NGA are you a chicken farmer or are you cleaning someone elses houses?


----------



## Joe r

only farmin ngh dose is when his wife puts a chicken on the table,hahahahah
to windy for me today 
stayed at home
going in the morning if not to windy,worked in the shop


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

AJLBucks said:


> Hey NGA are you a chicken farmer or are you cleaning someone elses houses?



The chicken houses belong to a buddy of mine, I'm glad they're not mine.....


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Joe r said:


> only farmin ngh dose is when his wife puts a chicken on the table,hahahahah
> to windy for me today
> stayed at home
> going in the morning if not to windy,worked in the shop


Joe, you know I'm a rattle snake farmer, I grow some nice'uns around here!


----------



## AJLBucks

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> The chicken houses belong to a buddy of mine, I'm glad they're not mine.....



OK I thought you may have been a fellow poultry man. My dad has a farm that I help him on and when he retires I may take it over. I personally love working on the farm, sure beats the everyday 9 hour clock punching work. IMO


----------



## godawgsrw

*Proud of my son*

I dont usually post pictures, but I cant help but share this one.  My son did well this evening.  Nice 8 pointer with a sticker off of his main beam.  Shot it with his ever faithful .243 and dropped where he stood.  Did not come out of the immediate cove, but in Walker County.  Way to go Josh!


----------



## WalkerStalker

That is a nice buck!  Way to go.  If anyone's headed out this morning, bundle up....the wind is rough!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Congrats to Josh... Very nice buck!!


----------



## Wang Dang

Very Nice Buck!


----------



## Joe r

Yes sir thats a fine buck!
Congrats josh


----------



## Inthegarge

Glad to see another nice Walker Co.  bruiser..... Hope this trend continues in the coming years...... Congrats Josh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RW


----------



## AJLBucks

Way to go Josh!!!  Glad to see another good one take a dirt nap. I froze my tail off this morning. I dressed enough for the cold but not the wind. It was brutal at my place. I did have 6 come directly under me, finely winded me and checked out. 2 mama's 3 buttons and 1 little doe. The small doe still had spots visible and a white stripe on her nose like a horse.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Another eventful evening in the woods.  First, as I was walking up to the stand, a red fox jumped up and studied me a while before walking off.  Around 5:30 I hear leaves crunching down the ridge to my right.  It was the fox again.  It looked right at me and again walked away.  Around 6:00 the same small doe I let walk the other day comes walking down the trail to within 10 feet of my ladder stand, mills around for about 15 minutes and walks off.  It was a good way to end the day.....Now its off to work......


----------



## yelper43

Merry Christmas folks! I hope yall have a good one.


----------



## RustyJeep

Merry Christmas.....Here's a view from my stand this morning.


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> Merry Christmas.....Here's a view from my stand this morning.


LOOKS LIKE YOUR NEEDED A HEATER OUT THERE!


----------



## CBASS

Congrats to the young man on a fine buck and congrats to the others on good kills too


----------



## rackman

think i will go to hancock co to end season.getting too old for running the 
mountains.maybe in the off season think of other places to hunt.


----------



## nwgahunter

Braved the ind yesterday morning. We hit the clear cuts expecting them to go for cover. It turned out to be a good choice. We saw 4 deer and only 3 walked away. Last doe for the freezer.


----------



## JoshWalthour

Thanks everybody for the comments on my buck!! And thanks dad for posting! Those are some great pics and a very memorable evening! Good luck everybody on the last days of hunting season.


----------



## WalkerStalker

Hunted yesterday evening with a buddy.  He took two does and I shot at and missed two from about 150 yards.  All together we saw about 20.
Went this morning in the howling wind and didn't last too long.  Went back this evening and it payed off.  Three does came down the mountain right to me.  Took one at 15-20 feet, shot at another 30 yards away and gave her a haircut.  Fist-full of hair on the ground and a 6 foot gouge in the dirt where the bullet hit, but no blood anywhere.  Going to go check the scope tomorrow!


----------



## AJLBucks

Got home around 4 yesterday, checked a scrape behind the house. Sure enough no snow in it, ole boy already cleaned it out. So I promptly suited up and waited. Saw nothing but I am going to ambush this sucker this week! (Hopefully) 

Way to go WalkerStalker and NWGa, love to hear about late season does being outsmarted.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

I got a ten pointer around 8:50 this morning he has two tines that are broke. he was headed towards a scrape when i shot him. the first picture is a picture of him tending the scrape just 30 yards behind my stand earlier this month.


----------



## Inthegarge

Congrats.................... and I especially like the snow picts......................RW


----------



## WalkerStalker

Good buck!


----------



## Joe r

blood on snow is so cool!!!
way to go nice buck!!!


----------



## Joe r

*Its over!*

WELL ITS OVER FOR ME BOYS
GOING TO RAIN TOMOO AND I GOT KINFOLK COMEING TO EAT DINNER,SO THATS IT FOR THIS YEAR
I HAD A GREAT YEAR!!
THANKS TO MY OPENING MORNING BUCK
THEN 4 MEAT DEER TO GO WITH IT
HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD OF TIME AS I DID
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!
AND MAY GOD BLESS


----------



## Inthegarge

Thanks Joe.......................Happy New Year to you and yours.... Freezer full of meat, nice typical 8 pt and SLEEP IN tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Ya Hoo.....................RW


----------



## blackbear

Congrats to all the lucky walker hunters!
 You guys keep harvesting those moster bucks..DNR gonna make walker cty.QDM


----------



## RustyJeep

I thought it was over with last night's forecast.  I just checked the weather channel radar and it looks like one more evening in the tree.  Happy New Year everyone!!!!


----------



## Joe r

blackbear said:


> congrats to all the lucky walker hunters!
> You guys keep harvesting those moster bucks..dnr gonna make walker cty.qdm


dont laugh about IT you never no?
Part of walker co was qdm once upon a time
not to many years ago


----------



## Joe r

Nga.mtn.hunter is looking for a full time job if any one hears of one please let him no
i got his phone# if you need it p.m. Me
thanks have a great day!!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Joe r said:


> Nga.mtn.hunter is looking for a full time job if any one hears of one please let him no
> i got his phone# if you need it p.m. Me
> thanks have a great day!!





I ant got time to work Joe, got to much other stuff to do....plus my wife's got a good job.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Checked the cameras and had a few nice bucks


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Nice bucks, ought to be real nice next season.


----------



## AJLBucks

I got a pic of a pretty six point following a doe at 11:30 Sunday morning. His neck is swollen up good. I left my card in the camera and moved it to a scrape. I'll check it in a few days and post pic then.


----------



## AJLBucks

Here it is, he is not a shooter yet but shows potential. Still a young deer but I love his mass and brow tines. Check out how swollen his neck is too. Second rut? Maybe. If you look close you can see a doe just ahead of him.


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

Checked the cam yesterday got some nice bucks and i dont remember seeing any of these during the season


----------



## Inthegarge

Looks like my usual results. A bunch of bucks not seen at all during deer season. Putting out cameras tomorrow and will post results in a few days.....


----------



## godawgsrw

I've got my cameras out and getting some decent pics.  Friday afternoon, watched a decent 8 pt stay right with a doe and bed down with a small buck behind.  Went out Saturday evening for a coyote set with two friends and found five fresh scrapes (as in snow cleaned out completely and dirt and leaves on top of the snow).  It is so typical to see these scrapes and rubs show up about this time every year.  Included one pic, smaller buck with some broken head gear but cool with the fresh snow falling.


----------



## Joe r

great pic,s!!
time to go huntin! lol


----------



## RustyJeep

I can't wait to see what this guy looks like next year.  I passed him up one morning this year and then I aged him as 1 1/2 but in this pic he looks like 2 1/2


----------



## georgiaoutdoorsman

I found a shed last weekend in a field of a small 8 point so be on the lookout if you r in the woods


----------



## Joe r

RustyJeep said:


> I can't wait to see what this guy looks like next year.  I passed him up one morning this year and then I aged him as 1 1/2 but in this pic he looks like 2 1/2


you going to have to wait 2 more years on that one if you want a real wall hanger


----------



## RustyJeep

yeah...in 2 years he is gonna be a monster for Walker County.  He has to survive some brown its down neighbors first though and possibly me if he walks by while I'm in the mood to shoot something.


----------

